# Best sponge filters for betta fry?



## Coastal Bettas (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Just wondering everyone's favorite sponge filters for betta fry tanks? I know most people prefer to wait until they are two weeks old before adding a filter, just curious about what brand/type they prefer. I had rectangle shaped ones but the bubbles from that filter disrupted the surface of the water quite a bit which I didn't think was good for the delicate fry. Also with all sponge filters will they need to be rinsed and cleaned once per week?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I use this sponge filter for my fry tanks- http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-15-Gal-I...ltDomain_0&hash=item4600385a00#ht_2260wt_1112

And these filters for my housing units- http://www.ebay.com/itm/4x-Bio-Spon...688?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc6abadd8

You should rinse the sponge once every two or so weeks. I always attach an airline to the sponge, then put a gang valve onto the airline. This way I can adjust the flow of air, using a smaller flow when they are very young, and increasing it as they grow.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I use hydro sponge filters cause you have an option of putting a airstone in it so the bubbles are smaller and gentle to the frys but any filter is good as long as its a sponge filter


----------

